# Animal displays in schools etc?



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

Does anyone do the "animal man" thing and take their exotics to schools, childrens centres and the like to allow the children to handle and see different animals?
What sort of insurance do you need? Other than having bombproof animals and a well thought through session plan, what else is required?


----------



## stelibertine (Mar 12, 2009)

There's a discussion here that might be some help to you

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snakes/378667-snake-show-local-schools.html


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

spirit975 said:


> Does anyone do the "animal man" thing and take their exotics to schools, childrens centres and the like to allow the children to handle and see different animals?
> What sort of insurance do you need? Other than having bombproof animals and a well thought through session plan, what else is required?


We do school talks and the like, give Rich a call or pop in over the weekend for a chat.


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

glidergirl said:


> We do school talks and the like, give Rich a call or pop in over the weekend for a chat.


Thanks for that, i may well pop in, i`m sure i`m overdue a visit..just don`t let me spend anything :lol2:


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

hiya you will need a public liability insurence and preforming animals license also best to get CRB checked as some schools will ask for this (cant blame them)
stu


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Yep CRB is about 50 quid, and PL insurance could be up in the hundreds. You would need to charge for the service and as such should be a professional thing. You would need to register as self employed for this work etc and also make sure everything you say is linked in with the national curriculum. As a self employed teacher I am free to do this in any school i like as I am covered and registered as self employed! LOL


----------



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

stubeanz said:


> hiya you will need a public liability insurence and preforming animals license also best to get CRB checked as some schools will ask for this (cant blame them)
> stu


I've done quiet a few school talks. 
Schools have to have public liability insurance and this covers visitors doing talks. 
Unless you intend to do tricks with your snakes and charge admission, you are only doing a take and show visit so no preforming animals licence needed. 
Currently as a visitor you are supervised at all times so no CRB needed but there is legislation in the pipeline that says everyone entering a school will need a CRB (should make parents evening interesting) so this will need checking at the time. 
Personally I make sure that there is a good size gap between me and the kids for the talk and only allow a short touching session at the end preferably near a sink with soap and a teacher supervising the hand washing.

Natrix


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Natrix said:


> I've done quiet a few school talks.
> Schools have to have public liability insurance and this covers visitors doing talks.
> Unless you intend to do tricks with your snakes and charge admission, you are only doing a take and show visit so no preforming animals licence needed.
> Currently as a visitor you are supervised at all times so no CRB needed but there is legislation in the pipeline that says everyone entering a school will need a CRB (should make parents evening interesting) so this will need checking at the time.
> ...


 
The schools insurance will only cover accidents on their behalf, ie, if a child drops a tarantula, or a board falls on a snake and it dies. It does not cover things on your behalf ie a snake biting a child. This is what you need insurance for. You cant account for everything, so its better to be safe than sorry. Most schools will ask you to produce both CRB disclosure, and PLI certificate.


----------



## Marcia (Aug 23, 2009)

PLI isn't that expensive. My bf has it for his buisness and it only costs him £86 a year. 

You would need permission from the parents before you take your reps into a school etc, but i would imagine that the headteacher would organise that.


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Marcia said:


> PLI isn't that expensive. My bf has it for his buisness and it only costs him £86 a year.
> 
> You would need permission from the parents before you take your reps into a school etc, but i would imagine that the headteacher would organise that.


None of the schools I work in would ask the parents, especially if it was part of the curriculum. They would ask for Insurance, and a CRB


Do they need to ask the parents permission for everything they do? Nope


----------



## Talk To The Animals (Jan 10, 2008)

Natrix said:


> I've done quiet a few school talks.
> Schools have to have public liability insurance and this covers visitors doing talks.
> Unless you intend to do tricks with your snakes and charge admission, you are only doing a take and show visit so no preforming animals licence needed.
> Currently as a visitor you are supervised at all times so no CRB needed but there is legislation in the pipeline that says everyone entering a school will need a CRB (should make parents evening interesting) so this will need checking at the time.
> ...


The performing animals licence isn't about performing animals, it's about exhibiting your animals in public and making money out of them.

You do need one if you're going to charge.


----------



## eubankclare (Jul 23, 2007)

Im a teacher and i have an "animal Man" lol, he gives me a list of what he is bringing so that i can ask my parents first. If anything ever happed to a child and the parents have not been asked you would be in deep do do.
You also need to make sure that there is a sink so you can talk about hygiene etc
With the current climate you would def need a CRB wether you are supervised or not and im not sure about the other licence, i have never asked for it.


----------

